

When applying for a job at Google don't be a racist asshole - ookblah
http://gizmodo.com/5924094/when-applying-for-a-job-at-google-dont-be-a-racist-asshole

======
roopeshv
Fake Portfolio of person who sent that stuff: <http://www.chroma9.com/>

Comment from Friend of the person who requested for work:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/w57og/a_web_designers_r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/w57og/a_web_designers_racist_response_to_a_prospective/c5ad7cc)

Full email: <http://i.imgur.com/UsrMh.jpg>

